# Esea League



## esporttalk.org (Mar 1, 2020)

Ago vs Crew 2/03
Totally underestimated odds for this csgo match
U can play crew for 4.25
1/10


----------



## esporttalk.org (Mar 9, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> Ago vs Crew 2/03
> Totally underestimated odds for this csgo match
> U can play crew for 4.25
> 1/10


6:16 
*profit +++ *


----------



## esporttalk.org (Mar 25, 2020)

Counter-Strike GO / ESEA OPEN 
D13 vs HZ
Time: 13:00 , 25.03
bet source: esporttalk
*Pick: D13 @ 2.76*

Bet 365 odds and others - drops from 2.5/2.4 to 2.2. BETJOE offer big odds here and imho worth it now (2.76) . The team from Mongolia is not well known to me and I saw their match against Tiger where they played ncl and nin9 interestingly and on dust2 this match could end up completely different. I think HZ have a little bit bigger odds and here it's still a type worth playing from a mathematical point of view.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Mar 26, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> Counter-Strike GO / ESEA OPEN
> D13 vs HZ
> Time: 13:00 , 25.03
> bet source: esporttalk
> *Pick: D13 @ 2.76*



*FT 2:0 WIN ++




*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Mar 31, 2020)

Mousesports vs Virtus Pro
Prediction: Virtus +1,5 @ 1.91

Virtus Pro's dream can be considered as finished. Alexey "qikert" Golubev and the company came to this Virus Pro as vice-champions of the Major, so from the beginning they had high hopes. Suffice it to say that from the moment of their transfer, they only won one match..
On Monday, they added another loss to their not so good record, this time in a clash with FaZe Clan. I have been completely disappointed with VP for a long time. But there was a little light in the tunnel.

The team started very well both maps but again can not maintain the result and the game. Maybe something was moving in this team. Of course, it doesn't give them a lot of chances, the team has good moments and even advantage, but still something at some point breaks and wasn't able to maintain a good result, which among other things, among other things, caused her to fall on both Overpass, which was a bit id summary. Maybe fill some arguments but the VP matches with Mouse will surely electrify and I am convinced that the VP team will completely immerse itself in the duel. Mouse is playing a grid so you can't prejudge anything. One map after such a course seems to be profitable.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 2, 2020)

Team Liquid vs Evil Geniuses

*Over:2,5 @ 2.18*

From the BLAST Pro series: Los Angeles in July 2019, Nicholas "nitr0" Cannell and his crew are having a difficult time. Liquid's poor performance in 2019 stretched to March 2020. During the BLAST Premier: Spring unfortunately failed everyone. Then they finished their IEM Katowice trip in the quarter-final. Liquid entered ESL Pro League Season 11 very well. They really showed a lot of skill beating MiBR (2-0) and 100 Thieves (2-0), although with potentially worse Swole Patrol did not show off. You could say that this team already has. Online matches are often unpredictable and Jake "Stewie2K" Yip clearly had a day off. It's certainly much harder to stay focused for 100% of the match. These results create more questions than answers. One of the matches that stands out is the loss of Liquid 0-2 to Swole Patrol, which we didn't expect from top 5-7 team in the CS:GO world rankings. Taking into account the sloppiness of both rostrings, the most right-handed is Over 2.5 maps. Of course, for me, LQ is a favorite, but closer to a match with 3 rounds


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 3, 2020)

*Match csgo** Airborne vs Ground Zero*/ ESL ANZ Championship
Saturday   03 Apr, 2020 ? 23:00

The Zero Group has the current line-up of players with some experience such as BurnRuok, but i have seen a significant drop in the course in favour of the GZ team. Pinnacle initially offered 1.7 now a course in ggbet 1.5. We already have 2.5 for the Airborne team, which I consider a much more profitable bet. The *smooth_criminal22 is* in great shape on Airborne and all he have to do is play at the same level as before and win guaranteed. On top of that there's a solid pz game which is a stable form that can control the nerves and lead the team. The favorite is GZ but only minor with a 45/55 maximum

source: esports talk

Bet: *Airborne @ 2.5*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 6, 2020)

*WIN ++++++++++++*


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 6, 2020)

*WIN ++++++++++++ *


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 9, 2020)

Match: Team Heretics vs Syman @  Syman @ 2,75 // 9.04 / 16:30

source: esports talks
Pure victory of Syman is very encouraging. The top three team consisting of players from all over the world - mou, Keoz, kreaz in the last match seems to have returned to the right track. Good game and a sure win against SMAH. Earlier in the match against Spriti something happened to these players and they played really well below expectations. I think it's a temporary outrage caused by the general chaos in the world. Let's note that the players are from totally different regions of Kazakhstan, Belgium and Sweden, which has a strong influence on the situation on the team. Each country currently has completely different conditions and different problems. But the way of communication does not change, which is typical for the Syman team (mainly remotely) and this is their small advantage at the moment. The minimum rate but the value is.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 11, 2020)

Bet @ *Syman / 2.25*
*match info*
In the last match Syman showed how unequal the team is. The first match completely from the given one, while the second one could have ended with a good result - but in the end it was lost to 42 rounds (20-22 !) . In the match on Overpass there was no difference in the positions of both teams. This team can do a lot, but it can't always approach the match with the right and confident attitude. In the Nordavind team a great level is presented by TENZKI, but the rest of the team plays very average on comparable poses of Syman team. However, when the team plays poorly as last time vs Virtus Pro, even he doesn't help and matches the poor level. I play Syman at 2.25 while most have a course around 2


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 12, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> Bet @ *Syman / 2.25*


*0:2 WIN*

SMASH - Illuminar
04/12 14:55
PICK: SMASH @2.130

There is quite a lot going on and changes in Illuminar, but I think this is not the time for a new broomstick effect. Quite a bit of confusion and a fall from 2 to 1.8. Slight but still. In my opinion unjustified. Illuminar is trying to change something and maybe it was good decisions but I don't believe that this team will start playing better every day. Maybe we will see the effects only in a month or even later. Before that, the estimates were different and everyone saw them. Both teams have a terrible series but today I'm closer to believing in a team that still has some schematics. On 1xbet we have 2.13 which is profitable for me.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 14, 2020)

CSGO - Virtus Pro vs Spirits Home Cup 13:20 /  14.04
CSGO betting : Virtus Pro @ 2.33

Virtus Pro is certainly weak but the odds are a little unbalanced. The odds have changed and you can see the moods favouring Spriits but I disagree. After 2.33 it is profitable to risk today to play Virtus who played without the pressure that accompanied them before. Looking at the form of individual players, Spirits is a bit better but mechanically none of the Virtus Pro players stands out from their rivals. If Virtus Pro approaches this game at ease, a 50/50 match is in preparation. For me the course is very attractive for the Polish team while other bookies got about 2.00 and even less (1.8 ?? wtf ) - Imgur. Last VP match was one of those where you could see what the players were doing - lost match but after long and balanced fight with strong BIC.


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 15, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> CSGO - Virtus Pro vs Spirits Home Cup 13:20 / 14.04
> CSGO betting : Virtus Pro @ 2.33


16:13 WIN






Match with a team that is a bit underrated and that often has more bad luck in matches than usual. You could say that the luck is good for the better, but this will not always be just part of the truth. EdnPoint plays differently. At first it probably dominates with Offset and then it loses to weak Wisla Krakow. It is a team that plays better with teams a little better than themselves. There is one very strong sh1ro in the gambit, but the rest of them have not played well lately

Gambit Youngsters vs EndPoint , Bet for *EndPoint at 2.3 *


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 19, 2020)

MiBR vs MAD Lions 21:00 19.04
esport betting : *Over 2,5 @ 1.94 *

Mad has as much as 53% of the games that are 2:0 snatched during MIBR only 30% 2:0 and 30% with 2:1 score. MIBR is currently better, but I don't believe it will be an easy match. Over 2.5 for me here is obvious. Gabriel Toledo played great in last match but apparently they like to take risks. MIBR secured their place before several days with the win against MAD Lions 2-1. MAD Lions won yesterday against HAVU 2-0 and vie their second chance reach the finals. Here, I expect long match, 3 maps. Probably MIBR will take Inferno or Overpass, they are good on that maps, while MAD Lions usually did not played that maps in the last 3 months. On the other side MAD Lions probably will take Mirage, they are with great % on that map


----------



## esporttalk.org (Apr 20, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> MiBR vs MAD Lions 21:00 19.04
> esport betting : *Over 2,5 @ 1.94*


FT 1:2 WIN


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 3, 2020)

Virtus.Pro vs Natus
Pick : Virtus Pro +1,5 @ 2,18

Simple is still mourning his porshe, which was brutally treated in one of the shopping mall parking lots. But people are jealous of it. Today he won't be able to play and he will mourn. Just kidding. Natus is an obvious favorite of this match but today they can play very loose with Virtus and they will not come to the match 100% unconcerned. Navi is a team that finally won the team championship and deservedly won the IEMa, but NaVi is not yet a team like Astralis, which when necessary will force itself and compete on every rival (even Astralis has problems with that). I think that today's match could be one of them. Virtus Pro faded out a long time ago now practically nobody is counting on them but nothing motivates as much as a chance to rebound against the best team in the world from the last IEM. Stable form of Buster and Jamie despite the losses are a good predictor before this match. The interesting thing is that Inferno is the best VP map today.


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 4, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> Virtus.Pro vs Natus
> Pick : Virtus Pro +1,5 @ 2,18
> 
> Simple is still mourning his porshe, which was brutally treated in one of the shopping mall parking lots. But people are jealous of it. Today he won't be able to play and he will mourn. Just kidding. Natus is an obvious favorite of this match but today they can play very loose with Virtus and they will not come to the match 100% unconcerned. Navi is a team that finally won the team championship and deservedly won the IEMa, but NaVi is not yet a team like Astralis, which when necessary will force itself and compete on every rival (even Astralis has problems with that). I think that today's match could be one of them. Virtus Pro faded out a long time ago now practically nobody is counting on them but nothing motivates as much as a chance to rebound against the best team in the world from the last IEM. Stable form of Buster and Jamie despite the losses are a good predictor before this match. The interesting thing is that Inferno is the best VP map today.


*FT 2:0 Profit*


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 7, 2020)

_knowing the Team Heretics mentality, AVEZ will be treated with disregard today. On the one hand, it's hard not to be surprised when you've just played with the world's top players. But Heretics unfortunately didn't manage and lost another game. Avez has also had quite uneven results at a much lower level, but they play a lot more matches in regional league and that could be their advantage in this Blade, being in a better match pace. The Avez have nothing to lose and they have to maximize this match while the TH will not necessarily be 100% mobilized on this game. Of course nobody knows that. It was clear from Secret that even a good Mac game didn't help, and besides that there is a deeper problem with communication within the team._

Time: 17:00
_Bet: Avez +3,5 @ 1.9 ,__ tipster bet_


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 8, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> _Bet: Avez +3,5 @ 1.9 ,__ tipster bet_


*BET WON  FT 22:20 *


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 9, 2020)

Esport betting for CSGO / ESL One: Road to Rio
*Bettor pick: Unique +12,5 @ 1.95*

Unique Team vs Nemiga | 15:00 // +12.5 line is quite safe for me for today. Nemiga is weak recently and Belarus Igor Solodkov ( lollipop21k) started shooting a little bit worse. Team Unique on the other hand is probably one of the worst teams here, however the form of both teams has been hopeless lately. Nemiga had a good match with Gambit recently but apart from that I still don't see such certainty and consistency in the game. Team Unique and Nemiga have played with Spirit recently and you can compare their matches which were not much different from each other but should. Spirit can quite easily cope with the difference between the two teams that they needed 3 maps for Nemige and not two but with similar and equally weak game.


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 10, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> Esport betting for CSGO / ESL One: Road to Rio
> *Bettor pick: Unique +12,5 @ 1.95*
> 
> Unique Team vs Nemiga | 15:00 // +12.5 line is quite safe for me for today. Nemiga is weak recently and Belarus Igor Solodkov ( lollipop21k) started shooting a little bit worse. Team Unique on the other hand is probably one of the worst teams here, however the form of both teams has been hopeless lately. Nemiga had a good match with Gambit recently but apart from that I still don't see such certainty and consistency in the game. Team Unique and Nemiga have played with Spirit recently and you can compare their matches which were not much different from each other but should. Spirit can quite easily cope with the difference between the two teams that they needed 3 maps for Nemige and not two but with similar and equally weak game.


*Final score 1st map 8:16 , 2nd map 19:22 
Profit ++*


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 16, 2020)

Match: Team Secret vs SMASH - 16 May 2020 - 16:50 /  16/05/2020

_Team Secret is exactly the same level and comparable to Smash players. Don't understand these odds. Although they lost to Avez I think it was a tough rival. Today 50/50. Not the worst rallen game lately, but sinnopsyy keeps the level from match to match. Smash has won the game with Skade, but it's because of fejtZ and bubble - the rest is definitely standing still. 2.2 on betfair is worth it for me today_

CSGO - home sweet cup
pick from https://esporttalk.org/ bettor
*Team Secret @ 2.2*


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 18, 2020)

esporttalk.org said:


> Match: Team Secret vs SMASH - 16 May 2020 - 16:50 /  16/05/2020
> 
> _Team Secret is exactly the same level and comparable to Smash players. Don't understand these odds. Although they lost to Avez I think it was a tough rival. Today 50/50. Not the worst rallen game lately, but sinnopsyy keeps the level from match to match. Smash has won the game with Skade, but it's because of fejtZ and bubble - the rest is definitely standing still. 2.2 on betfair is worth it for me today_
> 
> ...


FT 2:0 WIN










All csgo bets from https://esporttalk.org/
Today Endpoint's match with Avez. In Avez yesterday Molsi passed away and replaced him by former Virtus pro player - I think it's a good change because communication in the team and atmosphere required it. Molsi had official health problems but that was just an excuse to change the player. Byali has been training for a long time and this may be a small advantage in this match. The odds for winning the Avez in Betano are very high because it is 2.82 and it is profitable. Changes in this team were necessary and I think the effects can come relatively quickly. Whether it's going to happen today - Enpodint is solid and plays pretty evenly but is not a very tough rival and last game was below expectations. A lot will depend on Thomas Utting who seems to be much better than his teammates. Correct course on Avez - max 2.2 - 2.3

EndPoint vs AVEZ / 18 May 2020 - 17:00
*Bet for Avez @ 2.9*


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 22, 2020)

*Endpoint won 2:0 *


----------



## esporttalk.org (May 23, 2020)

CSGO betting for match:
Movistar Riders vs Giants 15:00/23.05
*Giants + 1,5 @ 2.15*

The odds have definitely fallen down for several hours. It was 7 - now about 4 - 5. Whoever managed to play yesterday definitely gained a lot. Of course, the Movistar class is bigger and the recent results have not changed much while the Giants is playing solidly recently. Richard PAacheco (fox) has been in good shape for a long time, but more importantly, other players are following in his footsteps and have clearly improved their communication. renatoohaxx and NOPEEJ . All three of them have a big share in the recently won matches against x6tence and Havu. Movistar does not have any weak points, but results are unstable. The odds are still a little too high for the favorites. It will be difficult to win the Giants, but comparing the map pool, one map or + 11,5 is very accurate today after a good rate.


----------

